# Grand Canyon 2020 Permit Covid option



## MCSQRD (Jun 15, 2015)

So if you applied for the 2021 Lottery and didn't get a date and were hoping to pick up a cancellation in the 2021 follow up lotteries, priority goes to 2020 canceled trips?


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

MCSQRD said:


> So if you applied for the 2021 Lottery and didn't get a date and were hoping to pick up a cancellation in the 2021 follow up lotteries, priority goes to 2020 canceled trips?


That's how we read it. So we accept the offer of the date in '22 but might get on in '21 if our date comes up as cancellation.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow, Steve Sullivan and the rest of the guys in the river permit office are really doing a great job to get folks on the water.. 

Kudo's for making a fu*ked up situation as painless as possible.. 

I wonder if they would let you trade your 22 date for a 21 cancellation that wasn't the same date as your launch?


----------

